# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Ζώνη κατα την διάρκεια της προπόνησης με βάρη?

## Gasturb

Σας παραθέτω ένα κείμενο από το FitnessRX - τεύχος Οκτ/Νοεβ 2006 σελ9

*Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε ζώνη κατά την διάρκεια της προπόνσης με βάρη?* 

Oι προχωρημένοι αλλά και οι αρχάριοι στην προπόνηση με βάρη έχουν μπερδευτεί σχετικά με την αξία ή τη σημασία της ζώνης για βάρη. Εδώ κ χρόνια, οι περισσότεροι ειδικοί στα βάρη παροτρύνουν τους αθλούμενους να χρησιμοποιούν ζώνη όταν κάνουν βάρη. Μια πρόσφατη έρευνα σχετικά με την βιομηχανική της σπονδυλιτικής στήλης ανέδειξε τη σημασία της ενδυνάμωσης των μυών του κορμού (δύναμη κοιλιακών και του κορμιού) για την αποφυγή τραυματισμών και την ανάπτυξη της δύναμης της ισχύος. Η χρήση ζώνης κατα την διάρκεια της άσκησης ή στη δουλειά δεν έχει καμμία επίδραση στην εμφάνιση τραυμάτισμού ή πόνου στην μέση. Οι ζώνες προσφέρουν σε πολλούς εργάτες την αίσθηση ότι είναι άτρωτοι, γεγονός που μπορεί να τους κάνει να δοκιμάσουν φορτία υπεράνω των δυνατοτήτων τους. Από την άλλη μεριά, η ζώνη αυξάνει την απόδοση στις κινήσεις με βάρη για όλο το σώμα αυξάνοντας τη σταθερότητα της σπονδυλικής στήλης. Φοράτε μια ζώνη όταν κάνετε άσκηση με βάρη για όλο το σώμα με μέγιστα φορτία, αλλά όχι όταν κάνετε μια συνηθισμένη προπόνηση 

Gt

----------


## ouzo

Πολύ ωραία τα λέει το άρθρο. Είναι ελεεινό το θέαμα να βλέπεις μερικούς να φοράνε ζώνη καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης ακόμα και όταν κάνουν απλό ζέσταμα στο διάδρομο (ναι το έχω δει και αυτό). Προφανώς το ότι η ζώνη είναι "μάρκας" και γράφει επάνω bodybuilding τους κάνει να πιστεύουν ότι είναι και bodybuilders.
ΑΝ χρειαστεί ποτέ να βάλω το κάνω μόνο όταν έχω πάρα πολλά κιλά στο σκουώτ και αυτό για να μου δίνει μια αίσθηση ασφάλειας σε περίπτωση που κάνω κάποιο λάθος στην εκτέλεση και χτυπήσει μέση.

----------


## Teo70

Εγώ βάζω ζώνη στις άρσεις στα σκουώτ στις πιέσεις γιά ώμους και στις επικλινείς πιέσεις στήθους.

----------


## jiujitSu

και εγω θα βαλω αν φτασω να κανω 300kg σκοωτ

----------


## Teo70

Μα εγώ κάνω 350Kgr!!  :02. Green Alien:   :01. Mr. Green:  
80Kgr κάνω αλλά εξαρτάται και τι μέση έχει ο καθένας και τι δύναμη γενικά. Δε νομίζω να πουλάνε τις ζώνες μόνο γιά αρσιβαρίστες. Η ζώνη απ` την άλλη σου δίνει και μιά αίσθηση ασφάλειας.

----------


## theodore_tsi

μόνο για άρσεις θανάτου και σκουώτς.....

----------


## BRaWNy

*Εγω όπως γνωρίζετε, εχω πει την γνώμη μου εδω
*
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...?p=11601#11601

----------


## Teo70

BRaWNy τώρα διάβασα το post σου σχετικά με τη ζώνη. Η γυναίκα σου κάνει romanian 130 κιλά   :02. Affraid:  τι είπες τώρα;!! 5 επαναλήψεις;;!!  :fresse: 
Εγώ έβαλα χτές 115 γιά 5 reps και στο τέλος του set είδα μπλέ φωτάκια. 
Που να πάω να κρυφτώ ο μοίρης   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## BRaWNy

> BRaWNy τώρα διάβασα το post σου σχετικά με τη ζώνη. Η γυναίκα σου κάνει romanian 130 κιλά   τι είπες τώρα;!! 5 επαναλήψεις;;!!  :fresse: 
> Εγώ έβαλα χτές 115 γιά 5 reps και στο τέλος του set είδα μπλέ φωτάκια. 
> Που να πάω να κρυφτώ ο μοίρης


*Τeo, θα πρέπει να σε απασχολεί περισσότερο το θέμα του ότι φοράς ζωνη (και κακώς) στις προπονήσεις παρα του ότι κάνεις λιγοτερα απο την γυναίκα μου στις άρσεις.
Η κόρη μου (14 ετων) σε φτάνει όπου να' ναι, κάνει με 75 κιλά.  και φυσικά και αυτή χωρις ζώνη.
*

----------


## jiujitSu

:01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## Teo70

Θα προσπαθήσω να κόψω τη ζώνη αλλά μου έχει γίνει συνήθεια εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό.
Δίνει και μία ψευδαίσθηση ασφάλειας.

@ Αυτό γιά τη γυναίκα σου το είπα γιατί εντυπωσιάστηκα πραγματικά. Δεν ήθελα να θίξω πρόσωπα ή καταστάσεις.

----------


## BRaWNy

*Ρε συ Τeo δεν θίχτηκα με κάτι.
Απλά σου είπα αυτά, διότι θεωρώ πιό σοβαρό το να σκεφτείς να απαλλαγείς απο την ζώνη, παρά το να σκέφτεσε τι κιλά κάνει η γυναίκα μου κ.λ.π.
*

----------


## Gasturb

Brawny + Μrs Brawny + Miss Brawny  = 400 κιλά  Romanian  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   Έλα Χριστέ κ Παναγιά!!!   :01. lol:  

Όπως είπε κ ο Jiu το σπίτι Brawny απλα δεν χρειάζεται αντικλεπτικο..   :01. Smile Wide:  

Gt

----------


## winny

για να επανερθουμε στο θεμα θα ψηφισω και εγω υπερ της ζωνης αλλα ΜΟΝΟ στις μεγαλες μεγαλες προσπαθειες και στις πιο επικυνδηνες ασκησεις. (οποιος καει απο το χυλο φυσα και το γιαουρτι ε?)
Επισης να ξερουν οσοι αθλητες εχουν υψος πανω απο 1,90 οπως και εγω, η αναγκη της ζωνης γινεται μεγαλυτερη λογω υψηλου κεντρου βαρους. Ειδικα σε κατι ασκησεις τυπου πιεσεις μπαρας ορθιος (για ωμους) φανταστειτε τι πιεσεις δεχεται η μεση...

----------


## alexmafia2

πωπω ρε τι ειναι αυτα που βλεπω!πωπω ρεζιλι κανω 10 κιλα μονο παραπανω απο την κορη σου που ειναι 14..ντροπη μου! :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:  και εγω που νομιζα οτι παω καλα.brawny δεν  υπαρχει περιπτωση να διμιουργηθει καπιο προβλημα με το να σηκωνει τοσα κιλα απο τετοια ηλικια??

----------


## Gasturb

> Επισης να ξερουν οσοι αθλητες εχουν υψος πανω απο 1,90 οπως και εγω, η αναγκη της ζωνης γινεται μεγαλυτερη λογω υψηλου κεντρου βαρους.


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν κάτι το ιδιαίτερο όσοι είναι πάνω απο 1.90 αλλά τελωσπάντων

Gt

----------


## Gasturb

> δεν  υπαρχει περιπτωση να διμιουργηθει καπιο προβλημα με το να σηκωνει τοσα κιλα απο τετοια ηλικια??


Aν υπάρχει προοδευτική άνοδος στα κιλά γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Στην άρση βαρών σηκώνουν πάρα πολλά κιλά για την ηλικία τους, βλέπεις να παθαίνουν τίποτα στην μέση τους η γενικότερα στο σώμα τους? 

Gt

----------


## winny

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο winny
> 
> Επισης να ξερουν οσοι αθλητες εχουν υψος πανω απο 1,90 οπως και εγω, η αναγκη της ζωνης γινεται μεγαλυτερη λογω υψηλου κεντρου βαρους.
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν κάτι το ιδιαίτερο όσοι είναι πάνω απο 1.90 αλλά τελωσπάντων
> 
> Gt


οχι Γκας, αυτο και γιατρο ορθοπεδικο εαν ρωτησεις θα στο επιβεβαιωσει. Εμεις οι ψηλοι εχουμε ευπαθεια στη μεση...δυστηχως δεν "κανουμε" για αυτο το αθλημα. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που οι περισσοτεροι αρσιβαριστες ειναι κοντοι. Η προσπαθεια και η καταπονηση που εχει ενας ψηλος σε σχεση με ενα κοντιτερο στα ιδια κιλα ειναι κατα πολυ μεγαλυτερη

----------


## alexmafia2

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο alexmafia2
> 
> δεν  υπαρχει περιπτωση να διμιουργηθει καπιο προβλημα με το να σηκωνει τοσα κιλα απο τετοια ηλικια??
> 
> 
> Aν υπάρχει προοδευτική άνοδος στα κιλά γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Στην άρση βαρών σηκώνουν πάρα πολλά κιλά για την ηλικία τους, βλέπεις να παθαίνουν τίποτα στην μέση τους η γενικότερα στο σώμα τους? 
> 
> Gt


δεν ξερω γιαυτο ρωτισα φιλε μου.να μην ρωταο???

----------


## Gasturb

> δεν ξερω γιαυτο ρωτισα φιλε μου.να μην ρωταο???


  :01. lol:  Ναι παλικάρι μου ρώτα ότι θέλεις

Gt

----------


## Gasturb

> οχι Γκας, αυτο και γιατρο ορθοπεδικο εαν ρωτησεις θα στο επιβεβαιωσει. Εμεις οι ψηλοι εχουμε ευπαθεια στη μεση...δυστηχως δεν "κανουμε" για αυτο το αθλημα. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που οι περισσοτεροι αρσιβαριστες ειναι κοντοι. Η προσπαθεια και η καταπονηση που εχει ενας ψηλος σε σχεση με ενα κοντιτερο στα ιδια κιλα ειναι κατα πολυ μεγαλυτερη


Eγώ που είμαι 1.87 σε τι κατηγορία είμαι   :01. Razz:  

Gt

----------


## winny

εισαι οριακα...3 ποντοι ακομα και καηκες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## BRaWNy

> για να επανερθουμε στο θεμα θα ψηφισω και εγω υπερ της ζωνης αλλα ΜΟΝΟ στις μεγαλες μεγαλες προσπαθειες και στις πιο επικυνδηνες ασκησεις. (οποιος καει απο το χυλο φυσα και το γιαουρτι ε?)
> Επισης να ξερουν οσοι αθλητες εχουν υψος πανω απο 1,90 οπως και εγω, η αναγκη της ζωνης γινεται μεγαλυτερη λογω υψηλου κεντρου βαρους. Ειδικα σε κατι ασκησεις τυπου πιεσεις μπαρας ορθιος (για ωμους) φανταστειτε τι πιεσεις δεχεται η μεση...


*Σε καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι είσαι λιγο παραπάνω "προστατευτικός" με τον εαυτό σου.
Αν μάθεις χωρις ζωνη, δεν θα καείς ποτε απο τον χυλό.
Επίσης, κάποιες πιέσεις είναι επιθυμητές στην προπόνηση, αλλιως τι κάνουμε?
Πρέπει να υπάρχουν πιέσεις ωστε να ανταποκριθούν και αυτά που πιέζονται με θετικές προσαρμογές.
Τωρα για αυτό που είπες με τις όρθιες πιέσεις ωμων, να ρωτήσω : 
- Πως ειναι δυνατόν αν φορέσεις ζωνη να μην υπάρχει πάλι πίεση?
- Δηλαδή η ζωνη "μειώνει" το βάρος της μπάρας και συνεπώς της πίεσης?
- Η μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος μηχανισμός που η ζώνη μπαίνει ανάμεσα στους σπονδύλους και "ελαφρύνει" τις πιέσεις?
Και αυτό το τελευταίο να γινόταν, θα σήμαινε ότι αυξάνεται η πίεση γιατι θα μικραιναν οι αποστάσεις αν με πιάνεις τι εννοώ.

Καταλαβαίνω να το έλεγες αυτό για άρσεις θανάτου, όμως δεν κολλάει για πιέσεις όρθιος κατα την γνωμη μου, εκτός κι αν ο κορμός σου σε αυτές κινείται μπρος-πίσω.

Δεν θέλω να απαντησεις στις ερωτήσεις αυτές, απλά να τις σκεφτείς και όποιες απαντήσεις δωσεις εσυ στον εαυτό σου.

Εντελώς φιλικά, δεν εννοώ τίποτε "περίεργο", απλά θέλω να σε βοηθήσω να ξεπεράσεις ίσως μια φοβία που πιθανότατα σου δημιουργήθηκε, επειδή είχες τραυματισμούς.
Να ξέρεις προσπαθω για το καλύτερο και όχι για το χειρότερο, δεν έχω κάποια πρόθεση να θελω να σακατευτείς, δεν βρισκω να υπάρχουν λόγοι για κάτι τέτοιο, το αντίθετο μάλιστα.

Υ.Γ.Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λένε με τις ζωνες, τότε να φοράμε ζωνη και στους αγκώνες όταν κάνουμε άσκηση με αυτούς ή ακόμη καλύτερα να φοράμε ζωνη στον θωρακα γυρω απο το στήθος όταν κάνουμε πάγκο, ή και πουλόβερ, να μας κραταει σταθερά τα πλευρά μας και φυσικά και την σπονδυλική στήλη.
Και μην γυρίσει κανείς και πει, "φοράμε και στους αγκώνες και στα γόνατα κ.λ.π., όχι ζωνες αλλά τις ελαστικές επιγονατίδες κ.λ.π." γιατι αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα, και επίσης και σε αυτό έχω τις αντιρρήσεις μου.

Θα συμπληρώσω και με κάτι πολύ off.
Αν είναι φοράμε ζωνη και στον "Γιαννάκη" μας, να μην στραβοψ....σουμε,  
Μην δίνεται σημασια σε αυτό το τελευταίο, χιούμορ κάνω, εξάλλου ο "Γιαννάκης" μας, δεν έχει κόκκαλα και σπονδύλους, παρα μόνο δύο "φίλους".
*

----------


## BRaWNy

> πωπω ρε τι ειναι αυτα που βλεπω!πωπω ρεζιλι κανω 10 κιλα μονο παραπανω απο την κορη σου που ειναι 14..ντροπη μου!  και εγω που νομιζα οτι παω καλα.brawny δεν  υπαρχει περιπτωση να διμιουργηθει καπιο προβλημα με το να σηκωνει τοσα κιλα απο τετοια ηλικια??


*Όχι.
Εγω ξέρω ότι αυτά που κάνει τα κάνει για να μην έχει ποτέ πρόβλημα στο μέλλον.
Η άσκηση και τα βάρη δημιουργούν γερά οστά, ειδικά σε περίοδο ανάπτυξης και σε ένα απο όσα θα βοηθήσουν είναι το ότι θα μειώσουν κατα πολύ μελλοντικά προβλήματα οστεωπορωσης.

Και αυτά περι ύψους, ότι θα μεινει κανείς κοντός είναι ΜΥΘΟΣ, και απο τους πολύ μεγάλους μάλιστα, δεν είναι όμως θέμα αυτού του τόπικ.
*

----------


## Elliot

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Brawny και υπαρχουν και ερευνες οι οποιες δειχνουν οτι η οστικη πυκνοτητα ατομων που γυμναζονται με βαρη συστιματικα εχουν διπλασια και πολλες φορες τριπλασια οστικη πυκνοτητα απο τους υπολοιπους ανθρωπους..Οσο για το υψος τα παιδια θελουν προσεκτικες επιβαρυνσεις..Εμενα και τα δυο μου αδερφια που ασκουνται με βαρη απο 13 ο ενας ειναι 1.85 και ειναι 15 ετων και ο αλλος 1.83 και ειναι 20 και ασκουνται αποπολυ μικρη ηλικια..


Οσο για αυτο που ειπε ο Gast 




> Aν υπάρχει προοδευτική άνοδος στα κιλά γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Στην άρση βαρών σηκώνουν πάρα πολλά κιλά για την ηλικία τους, βλέπεις να παθαίνουν τίποτα στην μέση τους η γενικότερα στο σώμα τους?


Στην αρση βαρων ολοι εχουν σπονδυλοκοιλες μα ολοι μηδενος εξαιρουμενου..Απλα ειναι τοσο γυμνασμενοι οι κοιλιακοι και οι ραχιαιοι δημιουργουν μια ζωνη δυναμης δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι κανουμε παρα πολλους ραχιαιους καθημερινα..Οι σπονδυλοκοιλες αυτες δεν οφειλονται στην καμψη των ραχιαιων κατα την εκτελεση καθισματων αρσης θανατου η αλλων ασκησεων αλλα για την πιεση που δεχονται οι σπονδυλοι κατα την κινηση του επολε κατα κυριο λογο..Εκει η πιεση ειναι απολυτως κατακορυφη οποτε και ζωνη να φορας δεν μπορει να αντιμετωπιστει αυτο το φαινομενο..Η ζωνη αντιμετωπιζει μονο τις πλευρικες πιεσεις που μπορει να παρουσιαστουν απο πιθανο ξεσφιγμα των ραχιαιων..


Για αυτο και η χρηση του παρακατω μηχανηματος αποτελει ενα must μετα το περας της προπονησης..Το λεγομενο Inversion Table τραβάει τους σπονδυλους και απελευθερωνει την πιεση..

----------


## BRaWNy

Εκει η πιεση ειναι απολυτως κατακορυφη οποτε και ζωνη να φορας δεν μπορει να αντιμετωπιστει αυτο το φαινομενο..

*Ακριβως αυτό που εννούσα για τις όρθιες πιέσεις ώμων στην απάντησή μου στον winny.
*

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...?p=14370#14370

----------


## anastasisk

Θα μιλησω καθαρα βαση προσωπικης εμπειριας.Ποτε δεν χρησιμοποιουσα ζωνη μεσης.Ειτε στις αρσεις,ειτε πιεσεις ειτε ακομα και σκουως.Ο λογος ηταν οτι ενιωθα πως με εγκλωβιζε.Οτι κατα καποιο τροπο μου κλειδωνε το σωμα και δεν μπορουσα να εκτελεσω σωστα την ασκηση.Ακομα και τωρα που κανω αρκετα κιλα στα βαθεια καθισματα δεν την χρησιμοποιω καθολου.Ποτε δεν ειχα ουτε την παραμικρη ενοχληση στη μεση.Το συμπερασμα στο οποιο θελω να καταληξω ειναι οτι  πιστευω πως χρησιμοποιωντας την ζωνη μεσης πολλες φορες επαναπαυομαστε οσον αφορα την ορθη εκτελεση της ασκησης με αποτελεσμα καμια φορα ο τραυματισμος να ερθει πιο ευκολα απο οτι χωρις τη χρηση της.
Επισης οπως πιστευω για ολα τα πραγματα στη ζωη μας και οχι μονο για τον αθλητισμο ο οργανισμος μας ειναι ενα καλοκουρδισμενο ρολοι,οπως θα το μαθουμε ετσι θα συνεχισει.Αν λοιπον εκτελουμε σωστα τις ασκησεις οι απαραιτητοι μυς θα λαβουν το ερισμα και θα αναπτυχθουν αναλογα με τις απαιτησεις.Οι ραχιαιοι και οι κοιλιακοι θα μπορουν να στηριξουν την μεση στις ζορικες ασκησεις.

----------


## BRaWNy

*Very good, anastasisk  
*

----------


## Gasturb

> *Very good, anastasisk  
> *


+1 

Gt

----------


## slaine

μιλώντας τον τελευταίο καιρό με πολλά μέλη για το θέμα είπα να ανοίξω ένα τόπικ αφού έκανα σερτς και δε βρήκα σχετικό τόπικ. αν υπάρχει και δεν το είδα ενημερώστε.

η ζώνη (υποτίθεται τουλάχιστον) προστατεύει τη μέση καθώς "σφίγγει" και δημιουργεί μία πίεση που τη στηρίζει.

όμως όντως βοηθάει ή δημιουργεί μία ψευδαίσθηση ασφάλειας (λόγω αυξημένης αρτηριακής πίεσης) με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες τραυματισμού? επίσης αν δουλεύει και κάποιος τη φοράει συνέχεια είναι πιθανό να αδυνατίσουν οι μύες και πάλι να οδηγήσει σε τραυματισμούς? τι γίνεται (δουλεύει δε δουλεύει) με τα σημεία της σπονδυλικής ακριβώς πάνω και κάτω από τη ζώνη? 

εδώ να πω ότι η γιαγιά μου απο πιτσιρίκα έχει πρόβλημα με τη μέση κι έχει κάνει 2 χειρουργεία σε μικρή ηλικία λόγω του ότι κουβαλούσε σαν το γαιδούρι πολύ βάρος σαν η μεγαλύτερη αδελφή 11 αδελφιών-φτώχεια κλπ. 

γιατί το αναφέρω? 
η ζώνη που της έχουν δώσει να φοράει για να ανακουφίζεται όταν κάνει δουλειές και να μην χειροτορεύει είναι πολύ διαφορετική απο αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν οι αθλητές. έχει πλάτος πάνω απο 50 εκατοστά και είναι πιο πολύ σαν σαμάρι με σκληρό σκελετό για να την εμποδίζει να κάμπτει τη σπονδυλική στήλη. αν και άλλη περιπτωση αυτή.

οι ζώνες που χρησιμοποιούν οι αθλητές είναι πολύ μικρότερες σε μέγεθος και πολύ πιο μαλακές. κάνουν δουλειά? εγώ προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ και παίζω πάντα τόσα κιλά που να έχω καλή τεχνική (με προσεχτικό κλέψιμο ορισμένες φορές). πιστεύω καλύτερα να μη φοράει κάποιος παρά μόνο στο τελευταίο και πολύ "βαρύ" σετ.

από την άλλη όλοι οι πάουερ λίφτερς-αρσηβαρίστες κλπ χρησιμοποιούν πάρα πολύ τη ζώνη. αν δεν ξέρουν αυτοί θα έλεγε κάποιος, ποιός ξέρει?
με νευροχειρούργο που ρώτησα είπε απλά μην κάνεις βάρη άρα άκυρο, δε μας βοηθά.

επίσης υπάρχουν πολλά είδη, ποια πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλύτερη?
δερμάτινη πχ? πλαστική? ποια? μάλλον οι πλατσικές θα έλεγα εγώ γιατί το δέρμα ξεχειλώνει έστω και λίγο και επίσης συνήθως οι δερμάτινες ζώνες έχουν φιξ τρύπες και μπορεί να μην τον βολεύουν κάποιον...

ο Ηλίας σε άλλο τόπικ (http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/posting...e=newtopic&f=4) είπε το εξής σχετικό:



> η ζώνη όταν γίνετε σωστή χρήση βοηθάει πάρα πολύ ,απλά δεν βάζουμε την ζώνη και εντάξει , η ζώνη συνεργάζετε με κοιλιακούς και ραχιαίους και δημιουργεί ενα νάρθηκα σε συνεργασία με τους μυς για την σπονδυλική στήλη.
> δηλαδή την χαλαρώνουμε μετα το σετ και την σφίγγουμε πρίν μπουμε τόσο όσο να ελέγχουμε και να νιώθουμε τους μυς να πιέζουν περιμετρικά στην ζώνη.
> 
> μια λάθος εκτέλεση όμως δεν την σώζει η ζώνη και μπορεί να πάθουμε μεγαλύτερη ζημια απο την υπερβολικη σιγουρια.


μερικές φωτογραφίες:





δώστε μας τα φώτας σας  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## _kwstas_

η ζωνη βοηθαει πολυ στα μεγαλα κιλα... δεν πρεπει ομως να την φορατε συνεχεια μονο σε μεγαλα κιλα με δυσκολες ασκησεις π.χ(οταν παιζεις αρσεις θανατου με 150 κιλα θα φορεσεις γιατι αν δεν φορεσεις την γ.... μεγαλε) να μην γινετε συνηθεια να φορας ακομα και στον διαδρομο σε καμια περιπτοση γιατι μακροπροθεσμα δεν θα σε βοηθησει αλλα το αντιθετο!! γι αυτο οπου τα δουμε δυσκολα και ζωριστουυμε μονο ζωνη!!!! τωρα τη ζωνη θα φορεσεις ειναι αναλογα με τις αναγκες που την θες και το τι χρηση θα της κανεις...  :05. Lift 1 Hand:   :05. Hantel:   :05. Hantel:   :05. Lift Heavy:

----------


## BRaWNy

Μάθετε να γυμνάζεστε χωρίς ζώνη, για να δυναμώσετε και την δική σας "φυσική" ζώνη στην περιοχή.

Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, ενδέχονται κίνδυνοι τραυματισμών της μέσης, ακόμη και εκτός gym με άλλες δραστηριότητες ή κινήσεις.

Η ζώνη απομωνόνει και βγάζει εκτός παιχνιδιού τους μυες της μέσης, και κάνει αυτη την δουλειά τους.
Με αποτέλεσμα να δυναμώνουν απο τις ασκήσεις οι άλλοι μυες και σε αναλογία με αυτούς, η μέση να μενει πίσω, δημιουργώντας έτσι έναν αδυναμο κρίκο.

Η χρήση της ζώνης μπορεί μόνο να αυξησει την χρησιμοποίηση περισσοτερων κιλών σε ασκήσεις όπως Σκουωτ και Άρσεις, απο όσα θα σηκώνατε χωρις αυτήν.
Επίσης μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί απο πολύ προχωρημένους για εκγύμναση του πυρήνα, καθως και απο άτομα που ξέρουν να το κάνουν, και όπως καταλαβαίνετε, αυτό γινεται περιοδικά.

Αυτα κατα την δική μου άποψη, την οποία εξέφρασα (ίσως και πιό λεπτομερειακά) ξανά εδω σε αυτό το φόρουμ αρκετά παλαιότερα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που.

----------


## BRaWNy

> μιλώντας τον τελευταίο καιρό με πολλά μέλη για το θέμα είπα να ανοίξω ένα τόπικ αφού έκανα σερτς και δε βρήκα σχετικό τόπικ. αν υπάρχει και δεν το είδα ενημερώστε.


Βρήκα τα λινκς.
Μέσα σε αυτά και απόψεις μου.
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=1553
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...?p=11601#11601

----------


## ioannis1

ωραια υπογραφη φιλε μου.  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## slaine

ok thnx Brawny! το search με τον όρο ζώνη δε δούλεψε  :01. Sneaky:  
αν μπορεί κάποιος μοντ να το μεταφέρει εκεί να είναι όλα μαζεμένα ή ας το σβήσει κιόλας.

----------


## mantus3

φιλε νικο νομιζω το συζητουσαμε κ μαζι. οταν λεμε δουλευει, δουλευει αλλα με την ενια του οτι πχ μπορει να κανεις κοπιλατικη με 60κιλα κ να θες να παιξεις με 70 που δεν τα πολυ περνεις. οποτε οταν ερθει η ωρα να παιξεις με τα 70 τοτε την φορας, την σφιγκεις κ φουσκονεις/σφιγκεις την κοιλια οστε να γινει ενα με τους ραχεους κ να σφιξει εκεινη η περιοχη. απο μονη της την φορας δεν την φορας δεν νομιζω να κανει κατι

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Εγω μεχρι τωρα φορουσα ζωνη σε κωπιλατικες και αρσεις θανατου αλλα θα σταματησω γιατι νομιζω καλα τα λεει ο Μιχαλλης.Εξαλου εγω ποτε δεν εσφυγκα την ζωνη γιατι δεν ημουν ανετος και δεν μπορουσα να κανω την κινηση καλα και την ειχα καπως ασφηχτη οποτε και παλι τι νοημα εχει?
Οποτε   :02. Wave:  ζωνουλα...

----------


## RUHL

> τι νοημα εχει?


Ψιχολογικο πλασεμπο ασφαλειας 8)  8)  8)

----------


## BRaWNy

Πρόταση:
Δώστε έμφαση σε ασκήσεις για το posterior chain, εκει που είναι η βάση και τα θεμέλεια δύναμης για ολόκληρο το σώμα.
Αν αυτό έχει αδυναμίες, θα βγαίνουν σε όλο το σώμα.

Υπάρχουν αρκετές ασκήσεις και παραλλαγές:
Goodmorning Bent
Dead-Stop Goodmorning Bent
Rack Romanian Deadlift
Sumo Deadlift
Hamstring Deadlift (stiff-Legged)
Hyperextension
Reverse Hyperextension
Glute-Ham Raise
Pull Through
Power Snatch
Power Clean
Power Shrug (Clean Pull)
and
Lying Leg Curl (σε μικρότερο βαθμό)

Do not do any of them at Smith Machine

----------


## flowin_through

Το βαρος εννοειται οτι το σηκωνουν η μεση και τα γονατα και πρεπει να ειναι γυμνασμενοι και αυτο μειωνει τις πιθανοτητες τραυματισμου. Αλλωστε αυτο φαινεται και στις ασκησεις, δηλ. στο squat δεν προκειται να τραβηξεις ποτε πολα κιλα αν δεν κανεις αρσεις θανατου. Εγω  ομως δεν προκειται ποτε να σταματησω να φοραω ζωνη, σε λιγες ασκησεις (αρσεις, squat, στρατιωτικες) και μονο κατα τη διαρκεια των επαναληψεων. Δεν πιστευω οτι καποια σημεια δεν γυμναζονται επειδη περιοριζονται απο τις ζωνες και τα γαντια. Αυτο πραγματικα δεν παιζει. Αυτα αναπτυσσονται στον υπνο, οχι στην προπονηση. Και πραγματικα πιστευω οτι δε γινεται χωρις ζωνη στα πολλα κιλα, στα πραγματικα πολλα κιλα.

----------


## Exci

> Αυτα αναπτυσσονται στον υπνο, οχι στην προπονηση.


Εμμ, κατσε. Οι μυες αναπτυσσονται στον υπνο ΑΝ εχουν παρει ερεθισμα. αυτο ελειπε να ειχαμε ολοι ογκο χωρις προπονηση. Συνεπως αν η ζωνη δινει απο μονη της στηριγμα χωρις να εχουν αρκετο εργο οι μυες του κορμου σου, δεν προκειται να αναπτυχθουν. (Δεν ξερω αν συμβαινει αυτο, απλα προσπαθω να διορθωσω το επιχειρημα σου)

----------


## flowin_through

> Συνεπως αν η ζωνη δινει απο μονη της στηριγμα χωρις να εχουν αρκετο εργο οι μυες του κορμου σου, δεν προκειται να αναπτυχθουν.


Συγγνωμη, οταν φορας περικαρπια ή ζωνη ακυρωνεις την ασκηση των μυων που καλυπτουν? Δηλαδη τι ειναι η ζωνη?κανενα τεχνητο μελος που το βαζεις κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης και αντικαθιστα τους πραγματικους μυς? Η ζωνη δε σηκωνει κανενα βαρος αντι να το κανουν οι μυες. Απλα στηριζει τους σπονδυλους και τις ασθρωσεις να μην κρασαρουν, να μη λυγισουν πολυ και να μη σπασουν. Δεν κλεβει την προσπαθεια απο τους μυς.

----------


## mantus3

απο την μικρη μου εμπιρια πανω στο θεμα, αυτο που εχω καταλαβει απο την ζωνη ειναι οτι απλα στιριζει καπως παραπανω την μεση.. αν πχ ηταν να κανεις κοπιλατικη απο σκιφτη θεση με 80κιλα κ να σε βαρουσε η μεση η εστο να τραβουσε, με την ζωνη κ αμα σφυξεις  τους ραχαιους τοτε αμα την εχεις σφυξει κ σωστα, θα σε βοηθησει καπως...

----------


## Perceptor

> Εμμ, κατσε. Οι μυες αναπτυσσονται στον υπνο ΑΝ εχουν παρει ερεθισμα. αυτο ελειπε να ειχαμε ολοι ογκο χωρις προπονηση. Συνεπως αν η ζωνη δινει απο μονη της στηριγμα χωρις να εχουν αρκετο εργο οι μυες του κορμου σου, δεν προκειται να αναπτυχθουν. (Δεν ξερω αν συμβαινει αυτο, απλα προσπαθω να διορθωσω το επιχειρημα σου)


Πάρα πολύ καλά τα λες, κάπως έτσι είναι.
+1000





> Συγγνωμη, οταν φορας περικαρπια ή ζωνη ακυρωνεις την ασκηση των μυων που καλυπτουν? Δηλαδη τι ειναι η ζωνη?κανενα τεχνητο μελος που το βαζεις κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης και αντικαθιστα τους πραγματικους μυς? Η ζωνη δε σηκωνει κανενα βαρος αντι να το κανουν οι μυες. Απλα στηριζει τους σπονδυλους και τις ασθρωσεις να μην κρασαρουν, να μη λυγισουν πολυ και να μη σπασουν. Δεν κλεβει την προσπαθεια απο τους μυς.


Ακριβώς για αυτό, όπως λέει και η εμπερία μου μεταξύ των άλλων.
Επειδή η ζώνη "σφίγγει" εκτος των άλλων τα οστά της μέσης (που στην ουσία αυτά είναι που σηκώνουν το βάρος με την βοήθεια των μυων, αν δε το ήξερες), αντι να το κάνουν οι μυες, αφου η ζώνη είναι σαν μια επιπλέον "στρώση μυων" σε αυτή την περίπτωση και κάνει αυτή όλη τη δουλειά.
Συνεπώς οι μυες της περιοχής δεν δέχονται ίσο ερέθισμα, όσο και οι αλλοι μυες που στοχεύει η άσκηση, (οι πρώτοι για να στηρίζουν τα οστά ισομετρικά κατα κάποιον τρόπο, και την μέση και οι άλλοι για τις συσπάσεις κλπ).
Όπου και να διαβάσεις σχετικά απο έμπειρους προπονητές και αναλύτες και οτιδήποτε άλλο, θα δεις να μιλούν για αυτό το φαινόμενο κλπ.
βέβαια εκεινοι το αναλύουν με καλύτερο τρόπο και σίγουρα είναι πιό πειστικοί και επεξηγηματικοί.

Αν και καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν σου κάθονται καλά αυτά σαν λογική και το ότι είχες τέτοιες απορίες, προσωπικά και είναι άποψή μου, βρίσκω εντελώς άστοχη την αιτιολογία σου και ειδικά αυτό που είπες σχετικά με την ανάπτυξη στον ύπνο, που δεν ταίριαζε στο θέμα.

Φυσικά συμφωνώ και το ότι δεν προσφέρουν κάτι απο πλευράς προστασίας, που ειπώθηκε νωρίτερα εδω στο τόπικ.
Ζώνες προστασίας είναι μόνο αυτές που εχουν οι σερβιέτες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτό το θέμα κάπου το έχουμε ξανααναφέρει , η ζώνη είναι ενα χρήσιμο εργαλείο μόνο αν ξέρει κάποιος να την χρησιμοποιεί και τι ενοώ και εγω δεν φοράω ζώνη , αλλα πολύ σπάνια , αλλα η ζώνη απο μόνη της δεν κάνει τίποτε αλλα πάντα σε συνεργασία με τους μυς κοιλιακούς και ραχιαίους την φοραμε και την σφίγκουμε σωστά ουτως ώστε να πιέζουν οι κοιλιακοί και ραχιαίοι και να σχηματίζουν ένα νάρθηκα για την σπονδυλική στήλη και μετα την εκτέλεση του σετ να την λύνουμε για να μην νοιώθουμε εγκλωβισμένοι και να έχουμε καλύτερη κυκλοφορία του αίματος .

γι αυτό ακόμη και με την ζώνη ποιός είπε πως δεν συμετέχουν οι μυς αφού λέμε ότι πιέζουν και γίνονται ένα με την ζώνη ισομετρικά , πράγμα που δεν μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς αυτή με ασφάλεια και ακόμη και σε εγκάρσια φορτία κάνει δουλεια , γιατί κατα την συμπίεση έχουμε ακόμη μεγαλύτερα φορτία φυγοκεντρικά που αυτές τις δυνάμεις τις κρατάει η ζώνη .
(τωρα μιλάω και σαν μηχανολόγος )

με σωστή χρήση πραγματικά προστατεύει και ποτε δεν θα έλεγα σε κάποιον να μην την φοράει επειδή δεν φοράω εγω, που στο κάτω κάτω απο την φύση μου οι ραχιαίοι και οι κοιλιακοί μου είναι σαν σαμάρι , αλλα υπο προυποθέσεις και μόνο τότε είναι ενα συν στην ασφάλεια του αθλουμένου .

γι αυτό και αθλήματα που έχει πέσει πολύ μελέτη και έρευνες όπως η άρση βαρών , όχι μόνο στις προπονήσεις αλλα και στούς αγώνες όλοι φοράνε ζώνη και δεν νομίζω να την φοράν για διακόσμιση .
και πολύ βασικό ακόμη και με ζώνη είναι η σωστή εκτέλεση των ασκήσεων

----------


## ioannis1

εγω ειδα παντως ββερσ επαγγελματιες να φορανε ακομα και στον παγκο.εγω πανατ φοραω σε ολες τις ασκησεις ,ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα με τη μεση,και κοιλιακους εχω...συμφωνω απολυτα με τον ηλια.

----------


## flowin_through

> Πάρα πολύ καλά τα λες, κάπως έτσι είναι.
> +1000
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς για αυτό, όπως λέει και η εμπερία μου μεταξύ των άλλων.
> Επειδή η ζώνη "σφίγγει" εκτος των άλλων τα οστά της μέσης (που στην ουσία αυτά είναι που σηκώνουν το βάρος με την βοήθεια των μυων, αν δε το ήξερες), *αντι να το κάνουν οι μυες, αφου η ζώνη είναι σαν μια επιπλέον "στρώση μυων" σε αυτή την περίπτωση και κάνει αυτή όλη τη δουλειά.*
> Συνεπώς οι μυες της περιοχής δεν δέχονται ίσο ερέθισμα, όσο και οι αλλοι μυες που στοχεύει η άσκηση, (οι πρώτοι για να στηρίζουν τα οστά ισομετρικά κατα κάποιον τρόπο, και την μέση και οι άλλοι για τις συσπάσεις κλπ).
> Όπου και να διαβάσεις σχετικά απο έμπειρους προπονητές και αναλύτες και οτιδήποτε άλλο, θα δεις να μιλούν για αυτό το φαινόμενο κλπ.
> βέβαια εκεινοι το αναλύουν με καλύτερο τρόπο και σίγουρα είναι πιό πειστικοί και επεξηγηματικοί.
> ...


Αααα! Τωρα καταλαβα τι πρεπει να κανω για να εχω επιδοσεις. Θα πασπαλιζω με κρεατινη τη ζωνη μου καθε μερα πριν την προπονηση. Ετσι θα μου δινει δυναμη, αφου ειναι σαν στρωση μυων και ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ. Αυτα που λες ειναι αστεια, ανεδαφικα και αντιεπιστημονικα. Οι μυες αναπτυσσονται στον υπνο. Το ερεθισμα το εχεις παρει στην προπονηση. Υπαρχει μια αντιληψη οτι οι μυες αναπτυσσονται με ξεκουραση, αλλα αυτο ειναι ανεπαρκες. Οι μυες αναπτυσσονται στον υπνο και μαλιστα στο τεταρτο σταδιο, στο σταδιο του βαθεος υπνου. Και δεν εχω καμια απορια φιλε μου. Ακουστε το Βιολογο κατι ξερει. Η μονη απορια που εχω ειναι αν φορας τα φτερα προστασιας που λες οταν κανεις αρσεις θανατου στα 260 κιλα.

----------


## Perceptor

> Αααα! Τωρα καταλαβα τι πρεπει να κανω για να εχω επιδοσεις. Θα πασπαλιζω με κρεατινη τη ζωνη μου καθε μερα πριν την προπονηση. Ετσι θα μου δινει δυναμη, αφου ειναι σαν στρωση μυων και ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ. Αυτα που λες ειναι αστεια, ανεδαφικα και αντιεπιστημονικα. Οι μυες αναπτυσσονται στον υπνο. Το ερεθισμα το εχεις παρει στην προπονηση. Υπαρχει μια αντιληψη οτι οι μυες αναπτυσσονται με ξεκουραση, αλλα αυτο ειναι ανεπαρκες. Οι μυες αναπτυσσονται στον υπνο και μαλιστα στο τεταρτο σταδιο, στο σταδιο του βαθεος υπνου. Και δεν εχω καμια απορια φιλε μου. Ακουστε το Βιολογο κατι ξερει. Η μονη απορια που εχω ειναι αν φορας τα φτερα προστασιας που λες οταν κανεις αρσεις θανατου στα 260 κιλα.


Στο θέμα με την ζώνη δεν μιλούσαμε σχετικά με ανάπτυξη, αλλά με ερέθισμα.
Είναι διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους για αυτό και δεν κολλούσε το παράδειγμα της ανάπτυξης στον ύπνο σχετικά με το πως λειτουργεί η ζώνη κατα την διάρκεια του ερεθίσματος, αφου ως γνωστόν δεν φοράμε ζωνη και κατα την διάρκεια του ύπνου ωστε να επιχειρηματολογήσουμε και να πούμε απόψεις για το πως θα επιρρέαζε τον ύπνο αλλά και συνεπώς και την ανάπτυξη, ουτε και κοιμώμαστε κατα την διάρκεια της προπόνησης.
Μιλούσαμε για την ζωνη κατα την διάρκεια της προπόνησης και της εκτέλεσης των ασκήσεων.
Ουτε και το θέμα έχει να κάνει με βιολογία, άλλο βιολογία και άλλο κινησιολογία, ανατομία και τα άλλα σχετικά.

Όσο για το αν είναι αστεία, ανεδαφικά κλπ, αυτά δεν είναι κάτι που υποστηρίζω μόνο εγώ.
Αν γνωρίζεις κάποια πράγματα και διαβάζεις αρκετά και έχεις και εμπειρία (πόση εμπειρία έχεις στον χώρο; ), θα έβλεπες ότι υπάρχουν και συζητιούνται κλπ, και ότι είναι facts.

Δεν πειράζει όμως, δεν θα το συνεχίσουμε άλλο, δεν έχει νόημα, είπε ο καθένας την άποψή του, ας μείνουν οι απόψεις.
Δεν αξίζει ουτε λινκ να σου δωσω να διαβάσεις, είσαι προκατελλειμένος με το θέμα.
Να' σαι καλά να μπορεις να προπονείσαι, και φόρα όποτε θες ζωνη, ο καθενας κάνει τις επιλογές του.

No further comments

----------


## flowin_through

Η ζωνη φοριεται κατα τη διαρκεια των επαναληψεων και δεν εμποδιζει κανενα ερεθισμα, ουτε κανει καμια συσπαση υποκαθιστοντας τον οποιονδηποτε μυ. Αφαιρειται μεταξυ των σετ κυριως για να μην αυξανει χωρις λογο την ενδοκοιλιακη πιεση (κινδυνος κηλης) και να μην εμποδιζει την κυκλοφορια. Προστατευει απο τραυματισμους και δεν εμποδιζει την κινηση. Αναντικαταστατη στα πολλα κιλα.

----------


## mantus3

νομιζω ρε παιδια ο Ηλιας κ ο Γιαννης απαντισαν πληρεστατα για το αν βοηθαει η ζωνη η οχι... Κ για να μην λεμε κ οτι θελουμε ειναι κ οι 2 αθλητες επιπεδου! εσεις τωρα πανω σε τι διαφωνητε? καντε μια προπονιση με ζωνη κ μετα βγητε κ πειτε την αποψη σας... θεωριες περι θεωριων, δεν βοηθανε σε τετοια καθαρα πρακτηκα θεματα...

----------


## flowin_through

Δεν βλεπω την παραμικρη θεωρητικοποιηση στο θεμα στα οσα λεω. Ειναι μετα απο εφαρμογη στην πραξη, καθως στα πολλα κιλα δεν εχεις και αλλη επιλογη αν θες να μην τραυματιστεις.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτα τα λινκ που λέτε να βλέπετε αν αναφέρονται σε προσωπικές απόψεις κάποιων η σε τεκμηριωμένα επιστημονικά αποτελέσματα , εγω εχω 25 χρόνια φουρναρης που λένε και δεν περιμένω απο κανέναν να μου πεί την χρησιμότητα και σπουδαιότητα της ζώνης , το έχω πεί πάντα υπο προυποθέσεις το κάθε εργαλείο και αξεσουαρ γυμναστικής αν δεν ξέρεις να το χρησιμοποιείς σωστα είναι άχρηστο και μπορεί να πάθεις μεγαλύτερη ζημια λόγω της υπερεκτίμησης και σιγουριάς , τώρα όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε .

εχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω παλιότερα σκουώτ με 200 και  230 κιλά  με σωστη τεχνική με ζώνη και χωρίς αλλα και με πολύ λιγότερα με 160 και έχω πολύ καλή άποψη και έβγαλα συμπεράσματα αναμφισβήτητα , παρ όλο που ΄'εχω μουλαρίσια μέση η ασφάλεια και σιγουριά που μου έδωσε η ζώνη δεν συγκρίνετε , αλλα είπαμε υπο προυποθέσεις

----------


## tolismann

> Επειδή η ζώνη "σφίγγει" εκτος των άλλων τα οστά της μέσης (που στην ουσία αυτά είναι που σηκώνουν το βάρος με την βοήθεια των μυων, αν δε το ήξερες), αντι να το κάνουν οι μυες, αφου η ζώνη είναι σαν μια επιπλέον "στρώση μυων" σε αυτή την περίπτωση και κάνει αυτή όλη τη δουλειά.
> Συνεπώς οι μυες της περιοχής δεν δέχονται ίσο ερέθισμα, όσο και οι αλλοι μυες που στοχεύει η άσκηση, (οι πρώτοι για να στηρίζουν τα οστά ισομετρικά κατα κάποιον τρόπο, και την μέση και οι άλλοι για τις συσπάσεις κλπ).


Αυτό είναι όλο το ζουμί της υπόθεσης.
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## Perceptor

> Η ζωνη φοριεται κατα τη διαρκεια των επαναληψεων και δεν εμποδιζει κανενα ερεθισμα, ουτε κανει καμια συσπαση υποκαθιστοντας τον οποιονδηποτε μυ. Αφαιρειται μεταξυ των σετ κυριως για να μην αυξανει χωρις λογο την ενδοκοιλιακη πιεση (κινδυνος κηλης) και να μην εμποδιζει την κυκλοφορια. Προστατευει απο τραυματισμους και δεν εμποδιζει την κινηση. Αναντικαταστατη στα πολλα κιλα.


Μα το λες και μόνος σου !
Αν πιστεύεις ότι η ζώνη ΔΕΝ σφίγγει σαν επιπλέον στρωση μυων την περιοχή και συνεπώς και τα οστά για να κρατούν καλύτερα το βάρος κλπ, τότε για ποιό λόγο τη φοράς;
Δεν είπα ότι αντικαθιστά κάποιον μυ, αυτά είναι δικά σου λόγια, ειπα ότι βοηθάει τους μυες και τα οστά, και έτσι οι μυες της περιοχής έχουν ένα στηριγμα και δεν χρειάζεται να δωσουν πολύ εργο.
Με τα παραπάνω που λες, έρχεσε εν μέρει σε αντιθεση με τα λόγια σου, απο τη μια λες ότι δεν κάνει τίποτε κλπ, απο την άλλη λες ότι την φοράς για αυτό το στηριγμα κλπ που προσφέρει.

Σκοπός είναι να δημιουργήσουμε και να αναπτύξουμε και να δυναμώσουμε εμεις, την δική μας ζώνη μυων στην περιοχή για τους παραπάνω λόγους, και αυτό γίνεται χωρις την χρησιμοποίηση της ζώνης.
Διότι αν φοράμε ζώνη (και με λάθος τρόπο όπως λέει ο κ.Τριανταφύλλου) δεν αφήνουμε αυτούς τους μυες της περιοχής (που θα αποτελούν την δική μας ζωνη στην περιοχή)  να κάνουν απο μόνοι τους το έργο που πρέπει ωστε να δυναμώσουν σε ίδιο βαθμό με τους άλλους μυες της περιοχής που στοχεύουμε με την άσκηση, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται δυσαναλογία δυνάμεων, οπότε και ο κίνδυνος τραυματισμού αυξάνεται, και ειδικά στην περιοχή που μένει πίσω.

Είναι όπως λέμε, να κάνεις πάγκο μόνος σου με κάποιο βάρος, και όπως λέμε να κάνεις πάγκο με βοήθεια όπου το βάρος συνεχώς θα το σηκώνει ο βοηθός, οι μυες σου δεν αποδίδουν την ίδια ισχυ κατα την συσπαση και στα δύο.

Ο Πύρρος Δήμας δεν φοράει ζώνη και πολλοί άλλοι αθλητές της άρσης βαρών, και είναι απόδειξη ότι δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα για να προστατέψει απο τραυματισμούς.
Τυγχάνει και τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά, και συμφωνούμε πάνω σε αυτό.

Δεν ξέρω τι εμπειρία έχεις εσύ και επειδή αναφερθηκαμε και σε αυτή, εγω πάντως είμαι 3 δεκαετίες πάνω στον χώρο και έχω κάνει και προπονήσεις με αθλητές όπως ο Πύρρος.
Με τον τρόπο που γράφεις, φαντάζομαι είσαι μικρός στην ηλικία, αλλά και η εμπειρία σου στον χωρο είναι μερικών χρόνων.

Η ένστασή μου δεν ήταν στο αν θα πρέπει ή όχι να φοράμε ζώνη, αλλά στο παράδειγμα που έδωσες και έιπες ότι οι μυες αναπτύσσονται στον ύπνο, το οποίο ηταν εντελώς άστοχο, δεν ταίριαζε, ηταν εντελώς εκτός θέματος..
Όσο για το αίσθημα ασφάλειας που λες, το βρίσκω κατανοητό και λογικό, ασχετα αν δεν το αποδέχομαι προσωπικά.

Έκανα και αυτό το πόστ, όχι για να σε εκνευρίσω και να δημιουργηθεί κάτι, αλλά επειδή πιστεύω ότι βρήκα καλύτερες εκφράσεις για να σου εξηγήσω την άποψή μου, και ίσως την καταλάβεις καλύτερα.
Ούτε νομίζω είχα περίεργο τρόπο απέναντί σου, απλά εκφράζοντας την διαφωνία μου σε κάτι με σένα.
Αν είναι έτσι να μη γραφουμε καθόλου και να μην βγαίνουν και θετικά συμπεράσματα απο μια συζήτηση με διαφωνίες.
Εσυ όμως μου απάντησες εκνευρισμένος, ελπίζω να μη  συνεχιστεί.

Αν θες ψάξτο λιγάκι το θέμα στο διαδύκτιο, αλλά και ρωτώντας άλλους κλπ, έχε λίγο open mind και θα δεις ότι δεν είναι αρλούμπες αυτά που σου είπα, και ότι έχουν μία λογική, ασχετα αν εσυ δεν τη δεχεσε στην τελική.

----------


## flowin_through

Τα περι αναρρωσης και αναπτυξης στον υπνο τα λεω γιατι αναφερθηκε οτι με τη ζωνη. οι μυες δεν αναπτυσσονται. Μα οι μυες δεν αναπτυσονται στην προπονηση, αλλα στον υπνο. Το ερεθισμα ειναι που εχουν παρει στην προπονηση. Πραγματικα δε βλεπω καμοια αντιφαση σε αυτα που λεω. Η ζωνη ΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ, δεν κανει καμια συσπαση οπως οι μυες ωστε να υποβοηθησουν την προσπαθεια. Δεν παραγει ΕΡΓΟ. Δεν εχει σχεση με τη βοηθεια που δεχεσαι π.χ. στον παγκο απο αλλον. Πραγματικα καμια σχεση. Οπως ειπε και ο κος Τριανταφυλλου, σχηματιζει ενα ναρθηκα στη σπονδυλικη στηλη και εξουδετερωνει τα φυγοκεντρα φορτια. Πολλοι αρσιβαριστες δεν χρησιμοποιουν ζωνη. Πολλοι περισσοτεροι ομως χρησιμοποιουν. Αν  το παμε ομως σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο ειναι ομως αλλιως, καθως δεν ξερω και δε θελω να ασχοληθω με αυτο γιατι ειναι και αλλα τα ¨συμπληρωματα¨ που παιρνουν, αν με καταλαβαινεις. Εν πασει περιπτωση δεν εκνευριστηκα με την τακτικη σου να μη φορας ζωνη, αλλα με τα ¨φτερα προστασιας στις σερβιετες¨, που μπορει να το ειπες χιουμοριστικα, αλλα και απο ολα τα αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι δεν κανεις τοσα κιλα ωστε να σου χρτειαζεται ζωνη.

----------


## ioannis1

οκ νομιζω το θεμα διευκρινιστηκε.μη το τραβατε αλλο.

----------


## narta

Προσωπικα πιστεύω οτι η ζώνη πρέπει να χρησημοποιείται οταν υπάρχει τραυματισμός ή/και οταν καποιος κανει σετ με το >85% του 1RM. Και πάντα μιλάω για ασκήσεις που ειναι αναγκαία να αυξηθεί η ενδοκοιλιακη πίεση (squat - deadlift).

Απο εκει και πέρα, προσωπικα, δεν συμφωνω με την χρήση ζώνης για κανενα αλλο λόγο εκτος απο τους παραπάνω. Η ζωνη δεν αυξάνει την ασφάλεια, μπορεί αν δεν χρησημοποιηθει σωστα να κανει ζημια (πχ ζωνη δεμένη στο τελευταιο πλευρικο οστο).

----------


## NASSER

> αυτα τα λινκ που λέτε να βλέπετε αν αναφέρονται σε προσωπικές απόψεις κάποιων η σε τεκμηριωμένα επιστημονικά αποτελέσματα , εγω εχω 25 χρόνια φουρναρης που λένε και δεν περιμένω απο κανέναν να μου πεί την χρησιμότητα και σπουδαιότητα της ζώνης , το έχω πεί πάντα υπο προυποθέσεις το κάθε εργαλείο και αξεσουαρ γυμναστικής αν δεν ξέρεις να το χρησιμοποιείς σωστα είναι άχρηστο και μπορεί να πάθεις μεγαλύτερη ζημια λόγω της υπερεκτίμησης και σιγουριάς , τώρα όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε .
> 
> εχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω παλιότερα σκουώτ με 200 και  230 κιλά  με σωστη τεχνική με ζώνη και χωρίς αλλα και με πολύ λιγότερα με 160 και έχω πολύ καλή άποψη και έβγαλα συμπεράσματα αναμφισβήτητα , παρ όλο που ΄'εχω μουλαρίσια μέση η ασφάλεια και σιγουριά που μου έδωσε η ζώνη δεν συγκρίνετε , αλλα είπαμε υπο προυποθέσεις



Ο Ηλιας τα ειπε πολυ ομορφα!! Και σιγουρα η εμπειρια του σε συνδιασμο με τις γνωσεις του καλυπτουν το θεμα αψογα!!!

----------


## Jumaru

Απο την στιγμή που υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες στην άρση βαρών που ακόμα και σε υπερπροσπάθεια δεν χρησιμοποιούν ζώνη νομίζω πώς είναι απλα ενα αξεσουάρ. Τίποτα δεν προσφέρει μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια απο την τελειοποίηση της τεχνικής. Ίσως η ζώνη αντιθέτως με την ψευδαίσθηση ασφάλειας , μεταμορφωθεί στην σκέψη πανω σε μια επανάληψη που έχουμε πεισμώσει "δεν τα έχω τα κιλά τώρα , θα ζορίσω λίγο μέση όμως και η ζώνη θα με βοηθήσει" και να την πατίσει κάποιος. Προσωπικά ανέβαζα κιλά σταδιακά στο σκουώτ κάνοντας και  βαθιά καθίσματα και η μέση ( Φτου μη τη ματιάσω ) άριστη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είπαμε 100000 φορες υπό προυποθέσεις τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβει κάποιος όπως μαθαίνουμε να εκτελούμε με σωστη τεχνική μια ασκηση έτσι μαθαίνουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τα διάφορα αξεσουάρ. 

μην κοιτατε τι κάνει ο ενας και ό άλλος .
όλες οι μέλισσες δεν κάνουν μελι , υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που οι μέσες τους είναι σαν σαμάρια χοντρες και οι κοιλιακοι και ραχιαίοι είναι χοντροί σαν πατατες και υπάρχουν και άλλοι που οι γκόμενες έχουν πιο χοντρες μέσες , πώς την βλέπετε την δουλεια αυτοί οι δυο τύποι έχουν νομίζετε τις ίδιες αντοχές στην μέση? 
το ξέρετε ότι απέφευγα να κανω βαριές ασκήσεις γιατί απο την επιβάρυνση που είχε η μέση μου υπήρχε περίπτωση να γίνει πιο χοντρη απο την πλάτη?
ξέρετε οτι απέφευγα να κάνω κοιλιακους γιατί γίνονται εύκολα πολύ χοντροί με αποτέλεσμα αν τους γυμναζω κανονικα να φτασουν να προεξέχουν κι απ το στήθος σχεδόν δεν γυμναζω καθόλου κοιλιακούς και είναι σαν πατατες απλα είναι το σημείο μου .

δεν μπορεί λοιπόν όλοι να έχουν τις ίδιες αντοχες στην μέση εγω φοράω ζώνη όταν πρέπει η φορούσα τωρα δεν γυμνάζομαι τακτικα αλλα ποτε δεν βασιζόμουν αποκλειστικα σ αυτη αλλα στην σωστη τεχνική .

γι αυτό δεν θα βλέπετε τι κάνει ο πύρος δήμας που αν προσέξετε η μεση του είναι σαν σαμάρι και έχει ραχιαίους πολύ δυνατους .
δεν θα επιμένετε ποτε σε κάτι αν δεν μπορείτε να είστε σίγουροι και σιγουρια δεν είναι οτι υπάρχουν αρσιβαρίστες που δεν φοράν γιατί υπάρχουν άλλοι τόσοι η και περισσότεροι που φοράν .

αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτε ούτε σημαίνει θα φοραμε ζώνη θα κάνουμε λαθος τεχνικη και όλα οκ .
πολύ το πεδέψαμε το θεμα για το τίποτε λέμε συνέχεια τα ίδια μην ψάχνουμε γωνίες στο εικοσάρικο

----------


## Μαρία

> είπαμε 100000 φορες υπό προυποθέσεις τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβει κάποιος όπως μαθαίνουμε να εκτελούμε με σωστη τεχνική μια ασκηση έτσι μαθαίνουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τα διάφορα αξεσουάρ. 
> 
> μην κοιτατε τι κάνει ο ενας και ό άλλος .
> όλες οι μέλισσες δεν κάνουν μελι , υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που οι μέσες τους είναι σαν σαμάρια χοντρες και οι κοιλιακοι και ραχιαίοι είναι χοντροί σαν πατατες και υπάρχουν και άλλοι που οι γκόμενες έχουν πιο χοντρες μέσες , πώς την βλέπετε την δουλεια αυτοί οι δυο τύποι έχουν νομίζετε τις ίδιες αντοχές στην μέση? 
> το ξέρετε ότι απέφευγα να κανω βαριές ασκήσεις γιατί απο την επιβάρυνση που είχε η μέση μου υπήρχε περίπτωση να γίνει πιο χοντρη απο την πλάτη?
> ξέρετε οτι απέφευγα να κάνω κοιλιακους γιατί γίνονται εύκολα πολύ χοντροί με αποτέλεσμα αν τους γυμναζω κανονικα να φτασουν να προεξέχουν κι απ το στήθος σχεδόν δεν γυμναζω καθόλου κοιλιακούς και είναι σαν πατατες απλα είναι το σημείο μου .
> 
> δεν μπορεί λοιπόν όλοι να έχουν τις ίδιες αντοχες στην μέση εγω φοράω ζώνη όταν πρέπει η φορούσα τωρα δεν γυμνάζομαι τακτικα αλλα ποτε δεν βασιζόμουν αποκλειστικα σ αυτη αλλα στην σωστη τεχνική .
> 
> ...



Συμφωνω απόλυτα και εσυ τουλάχιστον Ηλία μπορείς να ¨παιξεις ¨με το θέμα ζώνη γιατί δεν ξεκινάς τώρα το αθλημα ουτε έχεις λιγα αθλητικα χρόνια στην πλάτη σου και ξερεις και το σώμα σου και ξερεις και τα όρια σου και την δυναμη σου αλλα και πως αντιδράει το σώμα σου στα διαφορα ερεθίσματα.Καλο είναι να προσέχουμε για να έχουμε.Μια φορά θα το πάθουμε το κακό γιατι ισως υπερεκτιμήσαμε τις δυνατότητες μας και μετα θα τρέχουμε .......Ουτε είναι σωστό να κάνουμε σύγκριση με καταξιωμένους αθλητες που έχουν φαει χρόνια προπόνησης και εχουν και την αναλογη εμπειρία στο να αποφευγουν τις κακοτοπιές.
Οπως φροντίζουμε εσωτερικά το σώμα μας(βιταμίνες,σωστή διατροφή,μεταλλα κτλ)ετσι πρέπει να το φροντίζουμε και εξωτερικά παίρνοντας προφυλακτικά μεσα στο να μην συμβεί κανας τραυματισμός και μετα off από προπόνηση μεχρι να αναρρωσει.Δεν σημαίνει οτι αν δεν φορέσεις ζωνη θα τραυματιστεις αλλα την φορας για προφύλαξη σε καμια περίεργη κλίση του σώματος (οταν εχεις να κάνεις με κιλά)σε καμια περίεργη γωνία που ίσως πάρει το σώμα από τα πολλα κιλά και τότε ναι ισως σε προφυλάξει η ζώνη από τον στανταρ τραυματισμό της συκγεκριμένης στιγμής.

----------


## kafros gate 7

εγω παιδια να σας πω την αληθεια δεν χρησιμοποιω ζωνη.ποτε δεν με εχει πειραξει η μεση και δεν χρειαστηκα ζωνη.καποιες ομως φορες πορσπαθησα να τη βαλω για δοκιμη οταν ειχα βαλει πολλα κιλα αλλα μου βγαινει συνεχεια.δεν ξερω αν ειναι οτι δεν τη βαζω σωστα.παντως η μεση μου ειναι πολυ λεπτη και δυσαναλογη με την πλατη μου που ειναι αρκετα ανοιχτη.πιστευετε οτι δεν τη βαζω σωστα ή οτι ειναι θεμα κατασκευης της μεσης μου??

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν την βαζεις σωστα....

----------


## Easley

Kalhspera katarxhn, egw xrhsimopoiw zwnh kai otan gumnazw dikefalous(xeria) me mpara ..

****γραφε με ελληνικα γραμματα και ξαναδιαβασε τους κανονες του φορουμ ωστε να συμμετεχεις σωστα***mods team****

----------


## Xxlakis

Εγω πιστευω παντως πως αν εκτελεις τις ασκησεις με την σωστη τεχνικη και με τα "σωστα" κιλα για τις δυνατοτητες σου δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τραυματιστεις ποτε...'Οσον αφορα το υψος που αναφερθηκε παραπανω εγω ενταξει δοξα το θεο 2.05 μετρα μουλαρι ειμαι και κανω ολες τις ασκησεις ανετα...βεβαια προσπαθω να ειμαι οσο μπορω αψογος τεχνικα για να κατανεμω την επιβαρυνση στα σημεια που πρεπει...βεβαια πολλες φορες με πιανει το "αμοκ" να σηκωσω παραπανω κιλα απο οσα "εχω" οποτε εκει ξεχναω τεχνικες και μλκιες και ολα και πιεζομαι σε μεσες κλπ αλλα και παλι ποτε μου δεν αντιμετωπισα προβλημα...ειμαι απο τους τυχερους μαλλον...

----------


## giorgospet

Μακριά από την ζώνη. αν χρησιμοποιείτε συχνά αδυνατούν οι μυς της μέσης και είναι πολύ εύκολο να τραυματιστείς. Αν εκτελείς σωστά τις ασκήσεις δεν θα έχεις ποτέ πρόβλημα, όσες ζώνες και να φοράς αν είσαι άτσαλος θα τραυματιστείς.

----------


## flowin_through

> Εγω πιστευω παντως πως αν εκτελεις τις ασκησεις με την σωστη τεχνικη και με τα "σωστα" κιλα για τις δυνατοτητες σου


Δεν υπαρχουν ¨σωστα¨ κιλα. The limit is the sky.

----------


## tasos2

Εγω παντως που παθαινα πολυ ευκολα τραυματισμους στη μεση απο τοτε που φοραω ζωνη στις πιεσεις ωμων και στις αρσεις δεν εχω ξαναπαθει ποτε. Εκτος απο το οτι δεν σε αφηνει να κανεις λαθος ή αποτομες κινησεις με τη μεση σου στην κραταει και ζεστη και ειναι πιο ελαστικοι οι μυς.

----------


## Eddie

Εγω παντως ακολουθω τη συμβουλη του Nive και φοραω ΜΟΝΟ στα πολυ βαρια σετ,δλδ στα τελευταια η μονο στο τελευταιο και ολα πανε καλα..

----------


## chaniotis.manos

ακριβως αυτο που λεει ο gasturb το ειχα διαβασει σε ενα σχετικο περιοδικο του αθληματος μας πριν πολλα χρονια,απο ενα αρθρο που αφορουσε μια εππιστημονικη ερευνα που ειχε γινει για οσο αφορα το θεμα της ζωνης.τα ιδια ακριβως ειχανε πει και αυτοι.οτι η ζωνη σου προσφερει το αισθημα της ασφαλειας,και μερικα ατομα το παρακανουνε γιατι νομιζουνε οτι μετα ειναι και ατρωτοι.υπερφορτωνονται με βαρη,και πολλοι απο αυτους κανουνε ασκησεις και με λανθασμενη τεχνικη που ειναι κ οτι χειροτερο για οσο αφορα ασκησεις σκουωτ,αρσεις θανατου κ.λ.π.δεν λεω οτ ιη ζωνη ειναι ενα αχρηστο εξαρτημα,αλλα αν χρησιμοποιειται σωστα μπορει να γινει οφελιμη στην προπονηση.τον πιο σημαντικο παραγοντα παιζουν οι πολυ καλοι κοιλιακοι και οι ραχιαιοι,και δευτερευον η ζωνη.και μην ξεχναμε και ζωντανα παραδειγματα γνωστων ολυμπιονικων που δεν φορουσαν πολλες φορες και ζωνη,οπως ο πυρος δημας.απο τοτε μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση το θεμα.δεν σημαινει ομως οτι με αυτο το παραδειγμα η ζωνη ειναι ενα αχρηστο εξαρτημα.

----------


## Devil

εγω παλι δεν φοραω ζωνη....

μονο οταν παω για ενα πολυ βαρη σετ η' οταν παω για καινουργιο προσωπικο ρεκοπ (PR)....

τουλαχιστον οσο ξερω η ζωνη χρησιμοποιητε κυριως οταν πας για να κανεις παραπανω κιλα.... βεβαια υπαρχουν ειδικες ζωνες για pl... δεν ξερω αμα λεμε τις ιδιες...

αλλα και ζωνη να φορας αμα δεν εχεις την τεχνικη τη μαλακια θα την κανεις....

----------


## El Topo

H ζώνη είναι χρήσιμο αξεσουάρ και τη χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά σε βαριά κυρίως σετ, ή σε αρκετά σκληρές ασκήσεις (βλέπε σταυρό).

Από εκεί και πέρα, με τη ζώνη δε γίνονται πιο αδύναμοι οι κοιλιακοί-ραχιαίοι, αφού απλά κατά κάποιο τρόπο σου διορθώνει τη στάση του σώματος και ενδεχόμενες κλίσεις που μπορεί να πάρεις καταλάθος. Άρα, προστατεύει από τραυματισμούς βοηθώντας σε να κάνεις κάτι πιο σωστά, δεν κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά για σένα.

Τα προβλήματα δημιουργούνται μόνο όταν κάποιος φορώντας ζώνη υπερεκτιμήσει τις δυνατότητές του και πάει να σηκώσει βάρη ανώτερα της δύναμής του.
Γιατί κατά τ'άλλα, αν τα ίδια βάρη τα κάνεις με ζώνη και χωρίς, τότε συνήθως η ζώνη μόνο καλό μπορεί να κάνει.

----------


## Eddie

To oτι μεγαλωνει η περιφερεια με τη ζωνη το ξερες?


Ρε συ ντεβιλ μια απορια εχω,αφου ολοι προτεινουν να μη φοραμε ζωνη(παντου τουλαχιστον) γιατι οι περισσοτεροι επαγγελματιες τη φορανε συνεχεια,ακομα και στον παγκο δλδ?

----------


## El Topo

> To oτι μεγαλωνει η περιφερεια με τη ζωνη το ξερες?


Όχι! Σε τι οφείλεται αυτό και γιατί χωρίς ζώνη και με τα ίδια κιλά, η περιφέρεια δε μεγαλώνει?

Περίεργο μου φαίνεται...

----------


## Eddie

> Όχι! Σε τι οφείλεται αυτό και γιατί χωρίς ζώνη και με τα ίδια κιλά, η περιφέρεια δε μεγαλώνει?
> 
> Περίεργο μου φαίνεται...


Λογο ενδομυικων συσπασεων που προκαλουνται απ τη ζωνη.

Βεβαια αυτο αναιρει το αλλο που λεμε,οτι με ζωνη αποδυναμωνονται οι σταθεροποιητες μυες γιατι αν γινονται ενδομυικες συσπασει και μεγαλωνουν οι μυες σημαινει οτι δυναμονουν κιολας.

Δε ξερω τι ισχυει,παντως εγω ειμαι φαν μονο στα πολλα κιλα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Λογο ενδομυικων συσπασεων που προκαλουνται απ τη ζωνη.
> 
> Βεβαια αυτο αναιρει το αλλο που λεμε,οτι με ζωνη αποδυναμωνονται οι σταθεροποιητες μυες γιατι αν γινονται ενδομυικες συσπασει και μεγαλωνουν οι μυες σημαινει οτι δυναμονουν κιολας.
> 
> Δε ξερω τι ισχυει


πανω σε αυτο..

εγω παντα κανω προπονες με ζωνη,οτι κιλα κ να εχω λογω προβληματος που εχουμε πει,οχι για τπτ αλλο,αλλα γιατι σταθεροποιει τον κορμο σε καποιες ασκησεις.
τις οποιες βεβαια,τις κανω κ χωρις ζωνη,απλα με ζωνη ειναι πιο ανετα.

οταν κανω κοπηλατικες για πλατη με αλτηρες(ενα χερι την φορα),κ γενικοτερα προπονες πλατης,την επομενη μερα,οι κοιλιακοι μου ειναι πιασμενοι σαν να τους εχω προπονησει(ενω αυτο δεν εχει γινει).

πανω μου δλδ,βλεπω οτι παρολο που φοραω ζωνη,οι μυς του κορμου μου δουλευουν μια χαρα,για να τον κρατανε σταθερο κ αυτο φενεται την επομενη μερα απτο πιασιμο τους.

απτην αλλη,εγω πρεπει να προσεχω πολυ σε ασκησεις γιατι ακομα κ με ζωνη αν κανω μαλακια τον ηπια κανονικα κ με τον νομο.
αρα,φοραω δεν φοραω ζωνη,αν υπαρχει σωστος συνδεσμος μυ-μυαλου,τα παντα δουλευουν οπως πρεπει.
αν δεν υπαρχει αυτος ο συνδεσμος κ απλα τραβαω για να τραβηξω,μπορει κ να καταληξω με τραυματισμο,ακομα κ με ζωνη.

----------


## Eddie

Δε μιλαμε για προβλημα οπως εσυ διονυση,τοτε νταξει το βρισκω πιο φυσιολογικο.Κατ αρχην δουλευει πολυ το placebo,οτι και να λεμε.Νομιζεις οτι εισαι πιο σταθερος!!Επισης βλεπω πολλους που δε ξερουν πως να τη χρησιμοποιοισουν,πχ να την βαζουν στο στομαχι!!Η να την σφιγγουν λες και θα κανουν ηλετροσοκ!!

----------


## beefmeup

> Δε μιλαμε για προβλημα οπως εσυ διονυση,τοτε νταξει το βρισκω πιο φυσιολογικο.Κατ αρχην δουλευει πολυ το placebo,οτι και να λεμε.Νομιζεις οτι εισαι πιο σταθερος!!Επισης βλεπω πολλους που δε ξερουν πως να τη χρησιμοποιοισουν,πχ να την βαζουν στο στομαχι!!Η να την σφιγγουν λες και θα κανουν ηλετροσοκ!!


ναι ρε,οκ..

αλλο θελω να πω.

οτι αυτο που λεει γενκα κοσμος,οτι αν φορας ζωνη δεν δουλευουν οι μυς του κορμου,επανω μου δεν το βλεπω να γινεται..οποτε,για να μην γινεται επανω μου,μαλλον δεν γινεται πουθενα αν ξερεις τι κανεις με την ζωνη.

----------


## gmalamos

Εχει αγορασει καποιος ζωνει απ αυτες?Μπορει να μου πει καποιος τη γνωμη του?Σκεφτομαι ν αγορασω μια ζωνη γιατι εχω ενοχλησεις στη μεση..http://www.xtr.gr/216/eshop/ProductS...x?category=588 http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=12808

----------


## Nive

Ως υποστηρικτηκό μέσο την θεωρώ αρκετά καλή,όταν η χρήση της γίνετε σύμφωνα με τ`απαιτούμενα.
Απλά καλό θα είναι να μην συνηθίσεις την ζώνη,γιατί αν την ξεχάσεις μία φορά είναι πολύ πιθανόν να επέλθει κάκωση. :01. Unsure:

----------


## hlias102

Εγώ την πάτησα πάντως την Παρασκευή όταν έκανα όρθια κοπηλατική με μπάρα.Φορούσα την ζώνη αλλά προφανώς έφταιξε ότι έβαλα αρκετά κιλά για μένα και την έκατσα την βάρκα :01. Unsure: 
Τώρα θα έχουμε και το ψυχολογικό κάθε φορά που θα κάνουμε αυτή ή παρόμοιες ασκήσεις...

----------


## Alexakos3

Παιδιά εγώ κα΄τι έχω ακούσει ότι αν φοράς ζώνη δεν επιτρέπεις μεγάλη ανάπτυξη στην μέση σου και έτσι ενώ μένεις μικρός στην μέση μεγαλώνεις και φαρδαίνεις πάνω!! Για μένα είναι πιο ωραίο σαν αποτέλεσμα και για αυτό φοράω την ζώνη σχεδόν καθόλη την διάρκεια όταν κάνω βάρη!! Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή μπούρδες??  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Blast

Όποιος σου είπε κάτι τέτειο έχει μαύρα μεσάνυχτα μ' αυτό το θέμα...
Τη ζώνη την φοράς καθαρά ως ένα υποστηρικτικό μέσο σε επιβαρύνσεις μου ξεπερνούν το 85%-90% της 1 μέγιστης επανάληψης σε ασκήσεις όπου η μέση δέχεται κατακόρυφες πιέσεις ή πιέσεις τέτοιας φύσεως που την "αναγκάζουν" να "βγει" απ' την φυσιολογική της θέση,π.χ όλα τα είδη άρσεων θανάτου, καθίσματα, όλα τα είδη πιέσεων απο όρθια θέση, "καλημέρα" κτλ.

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδιά εγώ κα΄τι έχω ακούσει ότι αν φοράς ζώνη δεν επιτρέπεις μεγάλη ανάπτυξη στην μέση σου και έτσι ενώ μένεις μικρός στην μέση μεγαλώνεις και φαρδαίνεις πάνω!! Για μένα είναι πιο ωραίο σαν αποτέλεσμα και για αυτό φοράω την ζώνη σχεδόν καθόλη την διάρκεια όταν κάνω βάρη!! Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή μπούρδες??


Αυτος που στο ειπε μαλλον θελει να σε δει με πιο φαρδια μεση..

----------


## pan0z

απορω πως μερικοι καθεστε και φορατε ζωνη για ολοι την διαρκεια που κανετε βαρη...Εγω οταν κανω αρσεις θανατου ή σκουατ μολις τελιωνω το σετ κατευθειαν την βγαζω δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω αμα την φοραω παραπανω απο 1 λεπτο!

----------


## Eddie

> απορω πως μερικοι καθεστε και φορατε ζωνη για ολοι την διαρκεια που κανετε βαρη...Εγω οταν κανω αρσεις θανατου ή σκουατ μολις τελιωνω το σετ κατευθειαν την βγαζω δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω αμα την φοραω παραπανω απο 1 λεπτο!


Ακριβως!

Εγω βλεπω οτι τωρα τελευταια που δε φοραω σχεδον καθολου ζωνη,η μεση μου δυναμωνει!!Ειχα ενα παλιο τραβηγματακι το οποιο περασε μαλιστα..ειδικα στις αρσεις θανατου,μεχρι τα μεγιστα που κανω δε φοραω ποτε και κανω την ασκηση πιο βολικα.

Μονο στο τελευταιο σετ σκουοτ φοραω πλεον..κι αυτο γιατι το βαρος ειναι ψηλα και πιεζει τη μεση.

----------


## leftis

Παιδιά, μπορει να ακουστεί λίγο χαζή η ερώτηση αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω μερικές πληροφορίες για την ζώνη γυμναστικής. (όχι εφίδρωσης)
Κατ'αρχάς σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς πρέπει να μπαίνει? Εννοώ σε ποιό ύψος. 
Πόσο σφιχτή πρέπει να είναι?
Σε ποιές ασκήσεις είναι χρήσιμη(άρσεις και σκουατ ξέρω μόνο)
Είναι χρήσιμη σε όλους ή μόνο στα πολλά κιλά?

****να ψαχνετε λιγο πριν ανοιξετε νεο θεμα.MODS TEAM****

----------


## leftis

> Παιδιά, μπορει να ακουστεί λίγο χαζή η ερώτηση αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω μερικές πληροφορίες για την ζώνη γυμναστικής. (όχι εφίδρωσης)
> Κατ'αρχάς σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς πρέπει να μπαίνει? Εννοώ σε ποιό ύψος. 
> Πόσο σφιχτή πρέπει να είναι?
> Σε ποιές ασκήσεις είναι χρήσιμη(άρσεις και σκουατ ξέρω μόνο)
> Είναι χρήσιμη σε όλους ή μόνο στα πολλά κιλά?
> 
> ****να ψαχνετε λιγο πριν ανοιξετε νεο θεμα.MODS TEAM****


Έψαξα αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου το έβγαλε  :01. Unsure: 
Σόρρυ.

----------


## sobral

> Ακριβως!
> 
> Εγω βλεπω οτι τωρα τελευταια που δε φοραω σχεδον καθολου ζωνη,η μεση μου δυναμωνει!!Ειχα ενα παλιο τραβηγματακι το οποιο περασε μαλιστα..ειδικα στις αρσεις θανατου,μεχρι τα μεγιστα που κανω δε φοραω ποτε και κανω την ασκηση πιο βολικα.
> 
> Μονο στο τελευταιο σετ σκουοτ φοραω πλεον..κι αυτο γιατι το βαρος ειναι ψηλα και πιεζει τη μεση.


 :03. Thumb up: 

Συμφωνώ. Με τη ζώνη προσωπικά μου φαίνεται σα να απενεργοποιείς τους μύες της ράχης και τελικά ίσως ο κίδυνος τραυματισμού να αυξάνεται αντί να μειώνεται...Εγώ δεν φοράω πουθενά, πάντως χρήσιμη την βρίσκω μόνο στα σκουώτ σε μέγιστες όμως επαναλήψεις όχι καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια των σετ.

----------


## tivadar

H αποψη μου ειναι οτι η ζωνη περισσοτερο μπορει να βοηθησει στην αυξηση των κιλων σε ορισμενες ασκησεις(με την χρηση τεχνικης) παρα ως προστατευτικο.Τουλαχιστον αυτο μου εχει δειξει η μεχρι τωρα εμπειρια μου.

----------


## kritsinaki!

> *Όχι.
> Εγω ξέρω ότι αυτά που κάνει τα κάνει για να μην έχει ποτέ πρόβλημα στο μέλλον.
> Η άσκηση και τα βάρη δημιουργούν γερά οστά, ειδικά σε περίοδο ανάπτυξης και σε ένα απο όσα θα βοηθήσουν είναι το ότι θα μειώσουν κατα πολύ μελλοντικά προβλήματα οστεωπορωσης.
> 
> Και αυτά περι ύψους, ότι θα μεινει κανείς κοντός είναι ΜΥΘΟΣ, και απο τους πολύ μεγάλους μάλιστα, δεν είναι όμως θέμα αυτού του τόπικ.
> *


ναι με βαρη οχι ομως με παρα πολλα κιλα γτ ετσι επιβαρυνονται οι αρθρωσεις φανταζομαι..κ συνηθως τα προβληματα που δημιουργουνται δεν ειναι αμεσα αλλα εμμεσα ..

----------


## Yiannis 1989

αυτό που έχω ακούσει για τη ζώνη είναι ότι είναι επικίνδυνη γιατί σου δίνει μία ψευδή αίσθηση ασφάλειας που μπορεί να σε κάνει να σηκώσεις κιλά που πιθανώς να είναι πάνω από τις αντοχές σου και να πάθεις ζημιά...

----------


## tasos2

> αυτό που έχω ακούσει για τη ζώνη είναι ότι είναι επικίνδυνη γιατί σου δίνει μία ψευδή αίσθηση ασφάλειας που μπορεί να σε κάνει να σηκώσεις κιλά που πιθανώς να είναι πάνω από τις αντοχές σου και να πάθεις ζημιά...


Kαι εγω εναν τραυματισμο που ειχα παθει στην μεση φορουσα ζωνη οταν τον επαθα. Αν δε φορουσα θα προσεχα και δε θα εκανα αυτο που πηγα να κανω τοτε και μου εφερε τραυματισμο

----------


## johny_8

> Kαι εγω εναν τραυματισμο που ειχα παθει στην μεση φορουσα ζωνη οταν τον επαθα. Αν δε φορουσα θα προσεχα και δε θα εκανα αυτο που πηγα να κανω τοτε και μου εφερε τραυματισμο


απο τη άσκηση?

----------


## Eddie

Νομιζω οτι η ζωνη βοηθαει καπως στα πολλα κιλα..οχι στο να σηκωσεις περισσοτερα οπως λενε μερικοι,αλλα σε κραταει πιο σφιχτο.Παιζουν πολλα ρολο ομως τα οποια δε λαμβανουμε υπ οψη.Βλεπω πολλους να τη φορανε λαθος!η ζωνη ειναι ενα εργαλειο,οπως το πριονι πχ,αν δε ξερεις να το δουλεψεις μπορει να κοψεις κανενα χερι.Αλλοι την φορανε πολυ χαμηλα,αλλοι πολυ ψηλα,αλλοι την εχουν πολυ χαλαρη,αλλοι πολυ σφιχτη σε σημειο που να δυσκολευονται να παρουν ανασα..Επειτα παιζει ρολο και ο σωματοτυπος νομιζω,αν καποιος εχει μεγαλη μπακα και παρει μια λεπτη ζωνη,τοτε λογικο ειναι να τον κοψει και να τον ενοχλει..

----------


## tasos2

> απο τη άσκηση?


Aπο στρατιωτικες για ωμους αλλα χωρις να εχω στηριγμα πισω μου

----------


## Konstantinos!

> Νομιζω οτι η ζωνη βοηθαει καπως στα πολλα κιλα..οχι στο να σηκωσεις περισσοτερα οπως λενε μερικοι,αλλα σε κραταει πιο σφιχτο.Παιζουν πολλα ρολο ομως τα οποια δε λαμβανουμε υπ οψη.Βλεπω πολλους να τη φορανε λαθος!η ζωνη ειναι ενα εργαλειο,οπως το πριονι πχ,αν δε ξερεις να το δουλεψεις μπορει να κοψεις κανενα χερι.Αλλοι την φορανε πολυ χαμηλα,αλλοι πολυ ψηλα,αλλοι την εχουν πολυ χαλαρη,αλλοι πολυ σφιχτη σε σημειο που να δυσκολευονται να παρουν ανασα..Επειτα παιζει ρολο και ο σωματοτυπος νομιζω,αν καποιος εχει μεγαλη μπακα και παρει μια λεπτη ζωνη,τοτε λογικο ειναι να τον κοψει και να τον ενοχλει..



Η ζώνη πιστεύω πως βοηθά ιδιαίτερα στη λεγόμενη valsalva maneuvre. Αυτό είναι μια φυσιολογική διαδικασία κατά την οποία όταν το σώμα ζορίζεται πολύ, σφίγγει περισσότερο τον κορμό χωρίς να υπάρχει εκπνοή, όπως γίνεται για παράδειγμα σε πολύ βαριά κιλά στο στήθος ή στα σκουωτ και έτσι βγαίνει μια πάρα πολύ δύσκολη επανάληψη (πόσοι από εμάς έχουν γίνει πατζάρια σε μία τέτοια επανάληψη). Με τη ζώνη αν τη βάλεις σωστά ανεβάζεις περισσότερο την πίεση με αποτέλεσμα να σταθεροποιείς ακόμα περισσότερο το σώμα δίνοντας σου αυτή την έξτρα αίσθηση αύξησης της δύναμης. Μπορεί να λέω και λαλακίες, αλλά εγώ έτσι πιστεύω πως λειτουργεί η ζώνη.

----------


## johny_8

> αυτό που έχω ακούσει για τη ζώνη είναι ότι είναι επικίνδυνη γιατί σου δίνει μία ψευδή αίσθηση ασφάλειας που μπορεί να σε κάνει να σηκώσεις κιλά που πιθανώς να είναι πάνω από τις αντοχές σου και να πάθεις ζημιά...


τα κιλά που σηκώνεις με ζωνή σηκώνεις και χωρίς ζώνη. Δοκίμασε και θα δεις.Απλώς όταν κάνεις π.χ άρσεις και σηκώνεις 2 φορές το βάρος, καθώς νοιώθεις ότι μπορείς να ανεβείς σκέφτεσαι τη μέση σου και εκεί μπαίνει η ζώνη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω νομίζω σ αυτο το τόπικ παλιότερα είπα και ανέλυσα την άποψή μου για την ζώνη , η ζώνη βοηθάει μόνο όταν χρησιμοποιείτε σε συνεργασία με κοιλιακούς και ραχιαίους , ώστε να δημιουργεί ενα νάρθηκα για την σπονδυλική στήλη , αλλα αν την φοράμε απλα για το θεαθήναι και να μην ξέρουμε πώς λειτουργεί και προστατεύει και να έχουμε υπερβολική σιγουρια , την πατήσαμε , γιατι δεν είναι απλα την φοράμε και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα 
οι περισσότερες ζημιές απο υπερβολική σιγουρια γίνονται

----------


## jminas82

> εγω νομίζω σ αυτο το τόπικ παλιότερα είπα και ανέλυσα την άποψή μου για την ζώνη , η ζώνη βοηθάει μόνο όταν χρησιμοποιείτε σε συνεργασία με κοιλιακούς και ραχιαίους , ώστε να δημιουργεί ενα νάρθηκα για την σπονδυλική στήλη , αλλα αν την φοράμε απλα για το θεαθήναι και να μην ξέρουμε πώς λειτουργεί και προστατεύει και να έχουμε υπερβολική σιγουρια , την πατήσαμε , γιατι δεν είναι απλα την φοράμε και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα 
> οι περισσότερες ζημιές απο υπερβολική σιγουρια γίνονται


+1
Zώνη καλύτερα για τις μέγιστες επαναλήψεις.Αλλιώς αποδυναμώνοντε οι κοιλιακοί και ραχιαοι.
Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα δισκοπάθειας κτλπ τότε οκ την βάζουμε απο την αρχή αλλα πρέπει να γυμνάζουμε "ξεχωριστά" τους κοιλιακούς και ραχιαιους.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

η ζωνη προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δουλευει ως placebo,δηλαδη ψυχολογικα.ιατρικως δρα οπως το κολαρο,δηλαδη χαλαρωνει τους μυες οι οποιοι οταν παθαινουν συσπαση λογω θλασης,ποναμε με οσφυαλγια.προσφερουν μια καλη θερμοκρασια στην οσφυ και μια σταθεροτητα που δινει το αισθημα ασφαλειας.η καταχρηση της οδηγει σε εξασθενηση των ιερονωτιαιων μυων,οι οποιοι δινουν τη χαρακτηριστικη γουβα και την εικονα απο δυο κολωνες στη μεση.ολυμπιονικες της αρσης βαρων,οπως ο πυρρος δημας,δε φορουσαν ζωη.καλοι κοιλιακοι και ραχιαιοι,εξασφαλιζουν μια δυνατη ισσοροποια στον κορμο.επεισης,θα πρεπει να χαλαρωνουμε τη ζωνη μεταξυ των σετ και να μην την αφηνουμε συνεχεια σφιγμενη.και φυσικα απαραιτητη μονο σε κωπηλατικες ελευθερες ασκησεις,αρση θανατου και βαθεια καθισματα.η καταχρηση της σε παγκο,στρατιωτικες,νομιζω οτι επιφερεις αντιθετα αποτελεσματα μακροπροθεσμα.

----------


## billys15

Συμφωνω Γιωργο.Πολλοι την φορουν και στο pec-deck ακομα...

----------


## mrks1201

Όταν σηκώνω από το πάτωμα την μπάρα με βάρη για να κάνω άρσης θανάτου μόνο εκείνη την στιγμή με πονάει λίγο η μέση μου. Να πάρω ζώνη; Αν ναι μπορείτε να μου προτείνεται κάποια μέχρι 35€;

----------


## lila_1

Θα σε βοηθήσει αν παίζεις με βαριά κιλά
Εγώ την σνόμπαρα αλλά τελικά δοκίμασα να βάλω σε βαριά σκουωτ και άρσεις και ήταν πολύ καλύτερα

Πήγαινε μία βόλτα σε ένα συμπληρωματάδικο και έχει ποικιλία.
Το βασικό είναι να σου κάθεται στη μέση καλά, αυτό είναι το μοναδικό κριτήριο

----------


## giannis22

θα σε βοηθησει η ζωνη στα καθησματα και στις αρσεις θανατου.απλα κοιτα να κανεις σωστα τις ασκησεις ειναι το παν

----------


## mrks1201

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## SkillBill

ειναι σημαντικο παντως βαλεις δεν βαλεις τελικα,να συγκεντρωνεσαι στην ασκηση και να κανεις το μυαλο σου να σκεφτει να χρησιμοποιει τους κοιλιακους και ραχιαιους μυς για στηριξη..
για μενα ειναι το ιδιο σαν να φορας μονιμα επιγονατιδα..δεν ενδυναμωνονται οι μυς κατα τη διαρκεια απλων ασκησεων..αν δεν εχεις ηδη προβλημα μπορεις να βαζεις μονο οταν ξεπερνας τα ορια σου για υποστηριξη..

----------


## john619

δεν ειμαι φαν της ζωνης..γτ αμα μαθεις να σηκωνεις κιλα με αυτην και τυχει κατι να σηκωσεις εξω παει η μεση σου...εγω προσωπικα κανω 210 κιλα αρσεις και ειμαι μια χαρα

----------


## Mikekan

Τι ύψος, βάρος εχεις φίλε μου?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Η ζώνη είναι καλή, όχι πάντα όμως. Για μένα να χρησιμοποιείται μετά το 80% του 1RM.

----------


## john619

ειμαι 180 85 κιλα

----------


## panos38

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω καλές ζώνες στην Ελλάδα; Απ' έξω θα μου έρθει πανάκριβα με την αποστολή. Αναφέρομαι κυρίως σε sinngle-prong ζώνη με πλάτος 10 εκ. γύρω-γύρω (όχι αυτές που είναι διπλές πίσω και ουσιαστικά δεν κάνουν τίποτα) και πάχος 10-13 χιλ. Αν υπάρχει και κάποιος που ασχολείται και έχει μια παλιά τέτοια μπορώ να συζητήσω για αγορά.

----------


## mitsos88

Αληθεια η ζωνη Α/Τ κανει γιαυτο το σκοπο?ισως με ενα αφρολεξ επενδεδυμενο στη περιοχη της μεσης?στην επαρχια σε εργατικες δουλειες φορανε.πρεπει η ζωνη να πιανει ενα ευρυ φασμα της μεσης,η κατεξοχην στα κοκαλα ακριβως πανω απτη λεκανη?

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## beefmeup

η Α/Τ ρε συ δεν εχει τροπο να την σφιξεις για να προσαρμοστει πανω στη μεση σου..επισης αναλογα την ασκηση που κανεις, καθισματα η αρσεις, παιζει ρολο το παχος της ζωνης,αυτο σε σχεση παντα με το πως ειναικ το σωμα του καθενος..γιαυτο αν δεις υπαρχουν ζωνες διαφορετικου διαμετρηματος.

----------

